# Help!!Titan Rottary cutter 1506 PTO shaft is about to break



## kenneth Izah (Dec 29, 2019)

I have been trying to figure out why the plastic shield got burnt off the shaft,Please can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong.As you can see, the shield is burnt of the tractor end.





































Can any one help?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Kenneth, It looks like your drive shaft has been rubbing on the deck, as if the deck is raised too high. Do you have access to some ABS or PVC plumbing pipe that you could fashion your own driveshaft cover to keep the grass from getting caught up? I think you getting close to a solution with the cover you have already made, maybe it has to cover the u joint as well.


----------



## kenneth Izah (Dec 29, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Hello Kenneth, It looks like your drive shaft has been rubbing on the deck, as if the deck is raised too high. Do you have access to some ABS or PVC plumbing pipe that you could fashion your own driveshaft cover to keep the grass from getting caught up? I think you getting close to a solution with the cover you have already made, maybe it has to cover the u joint as well.


Hi, Thanks for the response, yes I will look into lowering the deck on the hitch.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The shield is NOT supposed to turn! Your homemade one turns and winds up the grass AND your mower hitch is incomplete or upside down.


----------



## kenneth Izah (Dec 29, 2019)

deerhide said:


> The shield is NOT supposed to turn! Your homemade one turns and winds up the grass AND your mower hitch is incomplete or upside down.


Hi , Thanks for the response. What happened was the shield gradually burnt out then broke off. So I to replace this end.
Titan told me it burnt out because my blades coming in contact with dirt and 3 point needs to be lower.
Please how do I set the lift?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like you are quite unfamiliar with tractors, so please forgive me if I sound condescending. 

First thing, by the rub marks on your deck, it looks like the PTO shaft has been rubbing. This happens because either the mower is being lifted too high with the three point hitch or the top link is improperly adjusted. 

secondly, you need to have an anchor chain or something to keep the sheath on the pto shaft from spinning

thirdly, you need to clear all that grass out of there periodically. It can heat up and catch on fire. 

please take a couple more pictures from slightly further away so we can see your full setup.


----------



## kenneth Izah (Dec 29, 2019)

marc_hanna said:


> It sounds like you are quite unfamiliar with tractors, so please forgive me if I sound condescending.
> 
> First thing, by the rub marks on your deck, it looks like the PTO shaft has been rubbing. This happens because either the mower is being lifted too high with the three point hitch or the top link is improperly adjusted.
> 
> ...


Hi, you are right , I am a novice.
When I bought the tractor , the dealer set it up for me like this. The middle of shaft is very close to deck and comes into contact when I transport or put lever in constant pumping. it started to rub against the deck any time I transport it.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I would leave this in the down position when you are transporting. Or at least much lower than it is in this picture. Otherwise the bounce while driving is likely to bend your PTO shaft.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

kenneth Izah said:


> Hi, you are right , I am a novice.
> When I bought the tractor , the dealer set it up for me like this. The middle of shaft is very close to deck and comes into contact when I transport or put lever in constant pumping. it started to rub against the deck any time I transport it.
> View attachment 53693
> [/QUOT


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

When transporting, don't have pto turning only when you are cutting and it's in ther down position, looks like you should lower the top link some to keep deck more level. The way that's set , wil have front of deck lower than back and get you cutting dirt not grass. Also use a level when setting this up, when the deck is lowered, place a level on top and adjust hitch to where the deck sits level and that should keep from rubbing.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

You might try checking the lube in the gear box, just cause it's new doesn't mean it's full of lube like in slack quality control from factory/ dealer.
Just maybe it's to big size wise to properly fit for your tractor, not saying the dealer misled you and sold you a larger unit. 
It sometimes happens.

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

One last thing!!
You definitely replace the safety cover or risk life or limb getting clothing or something caught and wrapped around a rotating PTO drive. 
If there isn't enough adjustment to clear the deck and shaft you would be much better lowering the mower for the wheel to carry some of the load since transporting it raised you will be doing some welding caused from extream stress/flex metal fatigue... Guarnteed!!!
Replace that shaft cover!

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdunn (Jun 4, 2015)

3 point said:


> One last thing!!
> You definitely replace the safety cover or risk life or limb getting clothing or something caught and wrapped around a rotating PTO drive.
> If there isn't enough adjustment to clear the deck and shaft you would be much better lowering the mower for the wheel to carry some of the load since transporting it raised you will be doing some welding caused from extream stress/flex metal fatigue... Guarnteed!!!
> Replace that shaft cover!
> ...


----------

